# Black Sails Over Freepart OCC part 2 (checking play interest)



## Karl Green (Jan 5, 2005)

After Karl Green disappeared for some time he has returned and looking to see if any of the old players are still interested in the game?!?!?! Just wondering as I was pretty crappy for me to just up and leave BUT it was sort of computer related and I can understand if no one is to interested anymore (except JimAbe )

So anyone still interested and around and want to pick this game back up? If so please reply. It will take me a few days to get all ready to start again BUT if the players are still interested (or I can re-recruit) I can start it up again...


----------



## Kangaxx (Jan 5, 2005)

*checks in*


----------



## DarkMaster (Jan 5, 2005)

I am here too


----------



## Ferrix (Jan 5, 2005)

checkity-checkity!


----------



## JimAde (Jan 5, 2005)

Woo-hoo!  Only 495 posts before this one gets locked. 

So should we start a pool to see if the mage is going to live through his next stupid maneuver?  I had such high hopes for the Animate Rope thing.  *sigh*


----------



## kirinke (Jan 6, 2005)

ping. ping, ping! here, here!


----------



## kirinke (Jan 6, 2005)

twas a good idea.
sorta like my keen idea of using Create Water to down some Varguille. Didn't work. Only soaked a fellow player's character.


----------



## DarkMaster (Jan 6, 2005)

Karl just read the skill section, Intimidate is a standard action so I will attack and tumble away.


----------



## ender_wiggin (Jan 6, 2005)

Present.


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 6, 2005)

ender_wiggin go ahead and post your character over in the Rogue's Gallery... I will intro both you in a bit. NOW I might mod your histories a bit to get you into the game as you might know each other (at least causally )


----------



## kirinke (Jan 6, 2005)

Not a prob Karl. Jus email me with the changes and I'll incorporate em into my character's bio. I mean, they're pirates and rogues bopping around the same ocean. Wouldn't be a bit unusual for them to have either heard of each other or run into one another at some point.


----------



## ender_wiggin (Jan 7, 2005)

Yeah that's fine; I'll get my guy up asap (I'm in the middle of finishing up college applications right now).


----------



## ender_wiggin (Jan 7, 2005)

--stupid slow server made me double post--


----------



## DarkMaster (Jan 11, 2005)

Karl, are the wood plank of the ramp tight together or could Villard shoot between them to hit the guard #6. 

Also is it possible for him to move at half speed in the boxes while hiding to position himself in such a way that he can start shooting at them?


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 11, 2005)

There is some space but the guard is also leaning over the railing every now and again to look to see if he can see Villard. He will have Cover. And yes you can make a half-move and move silent or hide, there are lots of boxes and crates down here


----------



## JimAde (Jan 11, 2005)

Karl: I don't mean to gripe, but when I said "Withdraw" I meant the actual Withdraw action (which doesn't provoke AoO for the first square you leave).  And I was holding onto the rope in hopes that I could sort of slide down it otherwise use it to lower myself without having to make a roll to avoid injury (or becoming prone for that matter).  Any chance I could do that?

I'll have to be more specific with my descriptions, sorry.


----------



## DarkMaster (Jan 11, 2005)

Kirinke, funny you will be a new player in my only long lasting game as a player. 

You can look at Villard (my PC) for an example of low Cha (8) mid-high wis (14) character.

I really enjoy this game, hope you will too.


----------



## Kangaxx (Jan 11, 2005)

Quick question that could affect what Zoraster does:  What is on the other side of the rogue he is fighting?


----------



## kirinke (Jan 11, 2005)

Heh, I enjoy any game where I get a chance to roleplay alot as well as kill things and take their stuff.


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 12, 2005)

JimAde said:
			
		

> Karl: I don't mean to gripe, but when I said "Withdraw" I meant the actual Withdraw action (which doesn't provoke AoO for the first square you leave).  And I was holding onto the rope in hopes that I could sort of slide down it otherwise use it to lower myself without having to make a roll to avoid injury (or becoming prone for that matter).  Any chance I could do that?
> 
> I'll have to be more specific with my descriptions, sorry.




Sorry JimAde, I re-read Withdraw and you are correct. I thought that if you were being flanked you would withdraw from one opponent not two... I guess if you would have tried to run pass Fat Mic or the other one then you would have drawn one.

As for the Animate Rope I forgot about that? Sorry... assume you took no damage from the fall, and with your Reflex save (as you are jumping/repealing down the rope into the dark) you are still on your feet. I will edit… but yea remember to post everything you are doing and your bonuses, cause I forget stuff all the time 





			
				Kangaxx said:
			
		

> Quick question that could affect what Zoraster does: What is on the other side of the rogue he is fighting?




At the end of the round a light behind a curtain about 60 feet down the walkway comes up, and so you can see that the walkway extends down at least 60ft


----------



## JimAde (Jan 12, 2005)

Thanks, Karl.  I'll try to be more explicit in my future postts.

Also, just thought I'd take the opportunity to mention: This game rocks.


----------



## Ferrix (Jan 14, 2005)

Kitsch should have had cover being on the roof, which would have bumped his AC up to 25, and thus a 24 would have missed.

 Also, Torren can hide after attacking as the spell is only a standard action, he has a move action during which he can perform a hide action.


----------



## DarkMaster (Jan 14, 2005)

But only if he has concealment relative to them, I think.


----------



## Ferrix (Jan 14, 2005)

DarkMaster said:
			
		

> But only if he has concealment relative to them, I think.




Being on a roof, Kitsch is going to maximize his ability to conceal himself at the least giving himself cover, if he can improved cover. Thus kneeling or prone (+2 or +4 bonus to AC vs. ranged). Should have also included that Kitsch would have been trying to snipe, thus getting the hide attempt after the shot in opposition to being seen. But the cover on its own should have been enough.

 Ooops... guess you were talking about Torren.  All he needs is concealment or cover, and being in the darkness that far away and able to move, he should be able to get either cover or concealment after he casts.


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 15, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Kitsch should have had cover being on the roof, which would have bumped his AC up to 25, and thus a 24 would have missed.
> 
> Also, Torren can hide after attacking as the spell is only a standard action, he has a move action during which he can perform a hide action.




Maybe we're both confused here... I _assumed_ you wanted to climb to the roof (or close) of the _inside_ of the warehouse but still be within 30ft of most of the combat). There are no real cover there.

IF you are on the outside of the warehouse, you can't see inside, no holes on the roof (one of the few things they repair, keep out prying eyes).

SOOO if you want to be outside, you could not attack Fat Mic, nor could Fat Mic attack you. IF you want to be inside with cover you would be farther then 30ft away so no Surprise Strike but Fat Mic would have missed you. I can edit

As for Torrin, I might have mixed that up, but I did not think you could hide on the round that you attacked? Can edit that also


----------



## DarkMaster (Jan 15, 2005)

I am not sure either I re-read the rules quickly but can't found anything clear. I guess the closest thing would be sniping ie taking -20 to the hide check and he would be able to hide back where he was initially. 

Hiding is a move action, meaning that if he attacked he cannot physically move more than 5 feet this round (5foot steps).

Also if he has concealment (other have reduce visibility) I think he can shoot and hide again without penality (if cover is within 5 feets). But since Fat Mic is an orc and we are within 60', Villard and Torren can't hide from him since they don't have hide in plain sight. 

Sorry if my post isn't really clear and helping.


----------



## Ferrix (Jan 15, 2005)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> Maybe we're both confused here... I _assumed_ you wanted to climb to the roof (or close) of the _inside_ of the warehouse but still be within 30ft of most of the combat). There are no real cover there.
> 
> IF you are on the outside of the warehouse, you can't see inside, no holes on the roof (one of the few things they repair, keep out prying eyes).
> 
> ...




 I had assumed Torren had tumbled outside, thus was thinking along those lines. I had assumed the whole time I had been outside waiting for someone to come out, and thought Fat Mic had in chase of Torren.

  Woe the words...

 Go with whatever has happened, no need to change it now.  Although, I would have acted a lot earlier if I thought I was inside.  Also would have either tried to move to cover with my move action if the place he was, was entirely sparse or attempted to snipe, getting a hide check after his shot, albeit at -20, but in hopes to not be seen.


----------



## JimAde (Jan 16, 2005)

And just to clarify what I meant (though there's no need to change anything) when I said "hide" I actually meant "use my move to get behind some crates.  My intention was to cast (standard action) then move.  No Hide check, nothing fancy.  I was just hoping for cover/concealment.


----------



## DarkMaster (Jan 19, 2005)

Karl I just saw a post by RangerJohn saying that he lost regular access to the internet and that he had to bow out of all his game.


----------



## Kangaxx (Feb 18, 2005)

Quick question about the layout - what exits are there from the bottom floor where Villiard and Torren are now?   You mentioned something about stairs, are they stairs leading out of the building, or stairs back to the upper level?


----------



## Karl Green (Feb 18, 2005)

Kangaxx said:
			
		

> Quick question about the layout - what exits are there from the bottom floor where Villiard and Torren are now?   You mentioned something about stairs, are they stairs leading out of the building, or stairs back to the upper level?




The door where Zo and Black J are standing right now has an outside stairwell. Down on the first floor there are a couple of doors out but they are way over by where the gamblers and other players were (and have all retreated from by now). Also note that while there are a number of guards/rogues coming this way, that is pretty much the extent of them... there may be a few over by the gambling tables or doors, but what the party sees is about the extent of them (so about 10 or so on the upper walkway and about 6 or 7 down on the floor)


----------



## Ferrix (Mar 28, 2005)

dead?


----------



## DarkMaster (Mar 28, 2005)

Sadly, it looks like it.

I don't know what happened to Karl he hasn't posted since March 11.


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 22, 2005)

After Karl Green disappeared for some time he has returned and looking to see if any of the old players are still interested in the game?!?!?! Just wondering as I was pretty crappy for me to just up and leave BUT it was sort of computer related and I can understand if no one is to interested anymore (except JimAbe )

So anyone still interested and around and want to pick this game back up? If so please reply. It will take me a few days to get all ready to start again BUT if the players are still interested (or I can re-recruit) I can start it up again...


So old players still want to give bad Karl a chance


----------



## JimAde (Jun 22, 2005)

Well I'm here, and I've seen most of the others in other threads, so I know they haven't vanished outright.

And it's "Ade", not "Abe".  Or are you just yanking my chain?


----------



## DarkMaster (Jun 23, 2005)

Can't wait to have Villard back in action


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 23, 2005)

Yay! I can play my furry little lemur!


----------



## kirinke (Jun 23, 2005)

I'm still in, I need the links to the rogues gallery and IC thread. I also lost my character I made up. And I need the ooc/ic for the first part.


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 23, 2005)

Kewl I will re-post the links tonight...

I THINK what I am going to do is have you all run away from the Warehouse (as more and more 'guards' where planning on showing up) and having you all escape back to the Inn... then will work kirinke in somehow... hmmm many thoughts


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 23, 2005)

Run away! Run away!


----------



## kirinke (Jun 23, 2005)

Lol. You could always have Peter Graymalkin, her captain be on the council.  That would give her some leverage.


----------



## JimAde (Jun 24, 2005)

Karl: I was hoping you'd say that. I think Torren was in deep doo-doo 

Kirinke: Here are some links:
Latest In Game: http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=103574
Rogue's Gallery: http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=82992
Obviously you found the OOC thread (this one).


----------



## kirinke (Jun 24, 2005)

thanks!


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 14, 2005)

Karl, is this going to get off the ground again?


----------

